# How much would you/have you paid for a kitchen knife?



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

My son is a chef.
He has just ordered a new hand made 'all purpose' knife.
Normal cost is apparently just shy of £300.
I keep threatening to get myself some 'good' knives but good to me would be 50 quid for a set.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Sep 2020)

I think I paid £25 for a John Lewis chef's knife about ten years ago, it's still perfect and still my main day to day knife. 
Up to a point you do get what you pay for I think, i.e. a cheapo Wilko knife won't stay sharp and won't be as good as a well made one, but I'm not sure what a £300 knife does. That seems to be stretching the maxim a tad.


----------



## si_c (11 Sep 2020)

We paid about £75 for our kitchen knife set. My old housemate before I got married spent over £300 on his knives - a set of Globals - they were very very good. Not sure I'd pay that much for them though and I dread to think how much they would be now as that was over 15 years ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My son is a chef.
> He has just ordered a new hand made 'all purpose' knife.
> Normal cost is apparently just shy of £300.
> I keep threatening to get myself some 'good' knives but good to me would be 50 quid for a set.


Tax deductible, I presume.. 👍🏼


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2020)

Cheap and cheerdul for me. I have no intention of buying anything that will last longer than me.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheap and cheerdul for me. I have no intention of buying anything that will last longer than me.


Husband ??


----------



## Kajjal (11 Sep 2020)

A key thing as well is get a quality knife sharpener that is easy to use. That way your knives stay perfectly sharp and are easy to use.
I got one of these free with an order of cooking bits and is nice enough so far but I am not a chef or expert at cooking.

https://www.procook.co.uk/product/procook-nihon-x50-santoku-knife-18cm-7in


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I think I paid £25 for a John Lewis chef's knife about ten years ago, it's still perfect and still my main day to day knife.
> Up to a point you do get what you pay for I think, i.e. a cheapo Wilko knife won't stay sharp and won't be as good as a well made one, but I'm not sure what a £300 knife does. That seems to be stretching the maxim a tad.


Just been googling it.
Some UK hand made knives cost up to £600


----------



## MichaelW2 (11 Sep 2020)

300 squid should buy the finest handmade steel cooks knife between Damascus and Toledo. Or a set of professional cooks knives made in Solingen. I would be happy with either.


----------



## Electric_Andy (11 Sep 2020)

I got a vegetable knife from Lidl for £3.99 I think. It was so sharp I went and got another. Both are still going strong, I've sharpened them once in a year. one is my workshop knife so has a hard life, the other is my small kitchen knife. I would pay a tenner for one but for me it's easier to pay a few quid and sharpen it once in a while rather than pay £100 for one that will stay sharper for longer. My mum still uses a kitchen knife they got as a wedding present (45 years ago) and it's still going strong even though the wooden handle has faded and it's thinner due to sharpening, but after my dad sharpened it, it nearly took my mums fingers off


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

Kajjal said:


> A key thing as well is get a quality knife sharpener that is easy to use. That way your knives stay perfectly sharp and are easy to use.
> I got one of these free with an order of cooking bits and is nice enough so far but I am not a chef or expert at cooking.
> 
> https://www.procook.co.uk/product/procook-nihon-x50-santoku-knife-18cm-7in


My son, as do a lot of chef type people will only sharpen by hand. A good stone will cost upwards of £30.
My sharpener cost maybe a fiver and that tbh is what its worth.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> 300 squid should buy the finest handmade steel cooks knife between Damascus and Toledo. Or a set of professional cooks knives made in Solingen. I would be happy with either.


This one is a Nakini (spelling ??) Which is specifically for veg...... not all purpose as I thought.


----------



## MichaelW2 (11 Sep 2020)

Nakiri is a Japanese style veg knife. Do you know the custom maker?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Husband ??




He will not live longer than me. Guaranteed


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2020)

My nephew is a chef and only uses Japanese knives. Did you know, most chef's have to pay themselves to have their knives sharpened - they usually all have their own.


----------



## winjim (11 Sep 2020)

My Global G2 looks to be about £120 these days. That's from the classic range which is good enough, the Ni and Sai ranges are iro £200-250. It was a gift from my wife and is an absolutely fantastic knife. We also have a set of regular knives from Sainsbury I think, which are perfectly good if you keep them nice and sharp. Wife also bought me a sharpener so I try to do them once a fortnight or so.

Wife bought a food processor recently and uses it to chop onions and stuff, but with a good sharp knife I rarely use it.

European knives for chopping, Japanese knives for slicing, they are sharpened slightly differently. I get cross if I see anyone chopping with my Global.


----------



## si_c (11 Sep 2020)

winjim said:


> European knives for chopping, Japanese knives for slicing, they are sharpened slightly differently. I get cross if I see anyone chopping with my Global.


I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## slowmotion (11 Sep 2020)

I don't think I've ever spent more than £35 for a set of kitchen knives which is a bit of a surprise because I'm a complete sucker for good, expensive tools. I'm not a good cook but I do know that slicing things up with a sharp knife is actually very good fun compared to the misery of footling about with a blunt one. Whenever I go away, I take one of these with me...…






BTW, if you want knife porn, look here.....

https://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/ct/kitchen-knives.htm


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Nakiri is a Japanese style veg knife. Do you know the custom maker?


No but will find out.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> My nephew is a chef and only uses Japanese knives. Did you know, most chef's have to pay themselves to have their knives sharpened - they usually all have their own.


Yes......I did know that.
I suppose its like most craftsmen and their favourite tools.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I don't think I've ever spent more than £35 for a set of kitchen knives which is a bit of a surprise because I'm a complete sucker for good, expensive tools. I'm not a good cook but I do know that slicing things up with a sharp knife is actually very good fun compared to the misery of footling about with a blunt one. Whenever I go away, I take one of these with me...…
> View attachment 546543
> 
> 
> ...


Yes......just been reading about that nice piece of kit.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (11 Sep 2020)

Somewhere on a chef's forum there are cooking professionals lightheaded at the thought of bicycle prices

And somewhere else there's someone making a living on a bike involving knives!


----------



## Profpointy (11 Sep 2020)

I think the last knife I bought was about £70. I'd have no qualms about paying twice that if I had to replace it. In fact though it's pukka Sabbatier made in Thiers I don't think it's half as good as my other different-make Sabbatier, so I may yet shell out for a Wusthof or Jap knife. For something you are going to use every single day even the slightest improvement is worth paying almost any amount for. Admittedly £300 you are likley paying for "nicer" rather than "better" but I don't think that can be a waste for something you use a lot, and I only cook at home


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Nakiri is a Japanese style veg knife. Do you know the custom maker?


Got it.
Joel Black. Hope the link works.
http://joelblackknives.com


----------



## weareHKR (11 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 546543


These are very good indeed...


----------



## marzjennings (11 Sep 2020)

I spent £250 on my last kitchen knife, and it is very very good. Great weight, handle and feel. Keeps a sharp edge for ages, but is a real bugger to sharpen again. Is it 10 times better than the £25 it replaced, not really. The old knife would need a sharpen almost weekly, the new knife maybe every 3 months. I did work in kitchens many moons again and a chef's knifes are sacred to them, god forbid anyone else touch or use another chef's blade. I noticed though, working with a bunch of chefs, that the cost of the blade didn't always translate into the quality of the cooking and for some cooks, probably me included, it's more flash over function when it comes to knives.


----------



## weareHKR (11 Sep 2020)

I have one nice knife, don't know where I got it from but as soon as it's incapable of slicing a soft tomato it gets a sharpen!


----------



## OldShep (11 Sep 2020)

Paid £30 for a knife 30 years ago

still going strong still getting sharp. After 30 years of sharpening it is beginning to resemble a dagger. I think it should see me out.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Sep 2020)

We got a nice set from Morrisons some years back when they had some sort of spend so much get a knife cheap deal on the go.

Decent enough quality for us and still going strong.


----------



## Profpointy (11 Sep 2020)

OldShep said:


> Paid £30 for a knife 30 years ago
> 
> still going strong still getting sharp. After 30 years of sharpening it is beginning to resemble a dagger. I think it should see me out.



A £30 knife 30 years ago is likely a very high quality item - maybe £100-£200 today


----------



## Cycleops (11 Sep 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> 300 squid should buy the finest handmade steel cooks knife between Damascus and Toledo. Or a set of professional cooks knives made in Solingen. I would be happy with either.


Can't they make knives in Sheffield any more? Used to make the finest knives and cutlery.


----------



## figbat (11 Sep 2020)

My ‘good’ knife was just over £50 - a Robert Welch 18cm chef’s knife. A good knife just makes prep work a joy.


----------



## Eziemnaik (11 Sep 2020)

I have some decent knives 

Masamoto Vg
Aritsugu Swedish 
CCK cleaver
Carbonext
Misono swedish
And many more...
None of them has cost me more than 150quid
All of them should outperform anything you can buy from Miyabi, Global, or any other "posh" knifemaker

One of my most commonly us d knives if vic fibrox fish fillet - had it for 10 years
It has seen 20kg salmons, deboned chickens, peeled tons of potatoes, opened countless cardboard boxes and costs new about 20quid

All things considered above a certain price point any improvement in performance is purely in your head (and that price point is closer to 100£ than to 200£) even if you work exclusively with fresh fish for sushi

Another important thing is I prefer to have a 10£ knife and a 100£ whetstone than reverse

If anybody is looking for a decent, cheap set of knives I would say forget it and get 3 : chefs/gyuto, bread and petty/pairing - victorinox is hard to beat in lower price bracket (I have seen michellin chefs prep weddings with vic bread/pastry knife)


----------



## Eziemnaik (11 Sep 2020)

Even if not better than my Masamoto VG I would not mind this for xmass
https://japanesechefsknife.com/prod...ckel-damascus-wa-gyuto-240mm-9-4-inch-scl-146


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Sep 2020)

My best knife is the one I've just sharpened.

Not an entirely flippant comment.

I've seen some chefs sharpen the knife after every few slices during a prep session.

I think it may depend on the hardness of the steel.

Soft steel will be easier to sharpen, but need doing so more often.

Harder steel may need less sharpening, but it can be so hard to get an edge on it, it is never truly sharp.


----------



## jayonabike (12 Sep 2020)

The family clubbed together to get me some decent knives for my birthday back in July.
They are flint & flame knives and I have an 8” chefs knife, 8” santoku and the carving set.
Razor sharp and a joy to use.The chefs knife was £130, Santoku was £135 and the carving set £195


----------



## Eziemnaik (12 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> My best knife is the one I've just sharpened.
> 
> Not an entirely flippant comment.
> 
> ...


IME it is the softer, European stainless (anything like 1.4116 and below, but that obviously depends just as much on a heat treatment) that is usually harder to sharpen.
Being soft it has higher toughness and abrasion resistance on the stones, which makes it a b*tch to produce a burr and then properly deburr. Stainless from Takefu or Swedish steels are usually less tough, but harder so sharpening is somewhat easier. It is untill we get to powdered metallurgy steels that reach hardness over 65r sharpening may become royal pain in the backside (zdp189 is often cited as it).
On the other side everything (almost) made with carbon will always (almost) be easier to sharpen than stainless (has something to do with Cr forming hard, chunky carbides, which make producing an even edge harder) . Even softer carbon will respond better to abrading than stainless, so if you are happy to live with rusting and more maintenance you will have easier sharpening.
Or you could always get something semi stainless and live with the best and worst from both worlds

If you would like to support British product I do recommend having a look at Dan Pendergast knives and Blenheim Forge.
Both do have their own style, not my cup of tea, but certainly very interesting.


----------



## Eziemnaik (12 Sep 2020)

Profpointy said:


> I think the last knife I bought was about £70. I'd have no qualms about paying twice that if I had to replace it. In fact though it's pukka Sabbatier made in Thiers I don't think it's half as good as my other different-make Sabbatier, so I may yet shell out for a Wusthof or Jap knife. For something you are going to use every single day even the slightest improvement is worth paying almost any amount for. Admittedly £300 you are likley paying for "nicer" rather than "better" but I don't think that can be a waste for something you use a lot, and I only cook at home


Thiers is probably as good as Sabatier will get...
Especially if carbon, as satinless is soft as butter...
In the end it will be only as good as your sharpening - too many people are impressed with out of the box sharpness, which will last 1 prep session in pro environment or a week at home, and then what?


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> In the end it will be only as good as your sharpening



That's my experience.

Sometimes I can sharpen my favourite knife easily, but on other occasions I get frustrated with scraping the ruddy thing through my cheap Ikea sharpener dozens of times to no avail.

A three hundred quid knife would be wasted in my kitchen.


----------



## Eziemnaik (12 Sep 2020)

Never too late to buy 30£ whetstone which will last a lifetime of home use and on top of that you learn a new skill


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Never too late to buy 30£ whetstone which will last a lifetime of home use and on top of that you learn a new skill



True, but I lack the patience.

And I can get a sharp enough edge to slice the cover off my ready meal.


----------



## winjim (12 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Never too late to buy 30£ whetstone which will last a lifetime of home use and on top of that you learn a new skill


A proper whetstone will give the best edge, but I find my Minosharp gives good enough results without needing the time or the skill.

You mentioned bread knives, I use a carving knife to cut bread, I find it much easier and neater.


----------



## screenman (12 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Tax deductible, I presume.. 👍🏼




He still has to pay for it.


----------



## Eziemnaik (12 Sep 2020)

winjim said:


> A proper whetstone will give the best edge, but I find my Minosharp gives good enough results without needing the time or the skill.
> 
> You mentioned bread knives, I use a carving knife to cut bread, I find it much easier and neater.


Guilty as well
Any softer bread goes through chef knife
On the other hand, hard crust is usually better with decent bread knife

When doing roast in huge volumes I sometimes use bread/pastry knife instead of carving so whatever works for you


----------



## stephec (12 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheap and cheerdul for me. I have no intention of buying anything that will last longer than me.


That's about £2.50 then? 😂


----------



## stephec (12 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> He will not live longer than me. Guaranteed


I don't blame him. 🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2020)

stephec said:


> I don't blame him. 🤣


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Sep 2020)

Objectively, all one really needs to spend is whatever a Victorinox costs - and certainly for parers, where theirs are ubiquitous.

I may have a few others, mind


----------



## Eziemnaik (13 Sep 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Objectively, all one really needs to spend is whatever a Victorinox costs - and certainly for parers, where theirs are ubiquitous.
> 
> I may have a few others, mind


Can't beat it VFM
Never stopped me from trying though...
Recently played with this for a few months..





Deng carbon cleaver
Gets silly sharp, fit and finish is rough at best but to be honest not far away from any Chinese cleaver in the 100£ price bucket
Costs less than 30 quid and all in all is hell of a knife for little money
If anybody ever fancied trying Chinese cleaver (completely different to western) it is a great start


----------



## lucidone (14 Sep 2020)

I have some nice but not exotic knives but I do love the ease of sharpening my Windmill carbon steel parer / peeling knife (all of about £8) to a razor edge.

For all my knives I've found the best sharpening steel was........ceramic - https://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/pt/-skerper-basic-ceramic-sharpening-pod-25-cm-sh003.htm - infinitely better that the two preceeding Wustof steels in both traditional and diamond costed flavours and no longer ever any need to reach for the diamond or water bench stones.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Sep 2020)

Might try that thanks


----------



## Eziemnaik (14 Sep 2020)

Try this instead, as it is just as good and half the price
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/products/?q=flaksa


----------



## Eziemnaik (14 Sep 2020)

lucidone said:


> I have some nice but not exotic knives but I do love the ease of sharpening my Windmill carbon steel parer / peeling knife (all of about £8) to a razor edge.
> 
> For all my knives I've found the best sharpening steel was........ceramic - https://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/pt/-skerper-basic-ceramic-sharpening-pod-25-cm-sh003.htm - infinitely better that the two preceeding Wustof steels in both traditional and diamond costed flavours and no longer ever any need to reach for the diamond or water bench stones.


I am lusting about R.Herder 1922
If only they did a version without stupid bolster...
https://www.knivesandtools.com/en/pt/-robert-herder-1922-8-chef-s-knife.htm


----------



## lucidone (14 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> I am lusting about R.Herder 1922
> If only they did a version without stupid bolster...
> https://www.knivesandtools.com/en/pt/-robert-herder-1922-8-chef-s-knife.htm


Yes, that'd do me very nicely too!


----------



## lucidone (14 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Try this instead, as it is just as good and half the price
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/products/?q=flaksa


Not seen these but if they're anything like mine that would be the bargain of the century, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Profpointy (14 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> I am lusting about R.Herder 1922
> If only they did a version without stupid bolster...
> https://www.knivesandtools.com/en/pt/-robert-herder-1922-8-chef-s-knife.htm



Ooh that does look nice. If I didn't already have my Sabatier, I could be tempted. By the way, why don't you like the bolster?


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2020)

I just realised that some generous friend gave us a set of Wustof knives when we got married decades ago. I've never managed to sharpen them very well. I tend to use makes that are far, far less expensive.

[ No, I don't want extensive lectures about the merits of Arkansas water stones etc etc. ]

BTW, there is a hidden army of tooled-up knife-wielding fiends out there.....
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/deng-xiaowen-a-cleaver-from-dazu.27283/


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Try this instead, as it is just as good and half the price
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/products/?q=flaksa





lucidone said:


> Not seen these but if they're anything like mine that would be the bargain of the century, thanks for sharing.


...but you have to go to Ikea


----------



## winjim (15 Sep 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> ...but you have to go to Ikea


Ikea's a great day out with the kids. Or it used to be, anyway.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Sep 2020)

winjim said:


> Ikea's a great day out with the kids. Or it used to be, anyway.


In some people's eyes, I agree. Other perspectives are available, of course. Plus I will be avoiding such an environment because for me I think it's the right thing to do for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

winjim said:


> Ikea's a great day out with the kids. Or it used to be, anyway.


A better day out is if you simply drop the kids off outside Ikea at 0900 (with the neighbours kids if you so wish) and pick them up again at 1700.
Plenty of parking as there will only be fire engines and police cars there by then.


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Sep 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Ooh that does look nice. If I didn't already have my Sabatier, I could be tempted. By the way, why don't you like the bolster?


Gets in the way when sharpening the heel...unless you put some silly high angle


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I just realised that some generous friend gave us a set of Wustof knives when we got married decades ago. I've never managed to sharpen them very well. I tend to use makes that are far, far less expensive.
> 
> [ No, I don't want extensive lectures about the merits of Arkansas water stones etc etc. ]
> 
> ...


If these are really that old they are prob better than anything wusthoff makes today and could be worth some serious money...


----------



## Profpointy (15 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Gets in the way when sharpening the heel...unless you put some silly high angle



I just grind a bit off ever now and again. I quite like having it there and it's no longer a nuisance


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> I am lusting about R.Herder 1922
> If only they did a version without stupid bolster...
> https://www.knivesandtools.com/en/pt/-robert-herder-1922-8-chef-s-knife.htm


What do you mean by bolster ??
Is that where the blade goes thicker close to the handle ?


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What do you mean by bolster ??
> Is that where the blade goes thicker close to the handle ?


Yep
Standard on all classic European knives, be it French or German style


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Sep 2020)

One of my most used knives ATM
Tojiro carving
A steal at 50£, found in a bargain basket in Tokyo
Makes mince out of tuna


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> If these are really that old they are prob better than anything wusthoff makes today and could be worth some serious money...


Thirty two years old.


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Sep 2020)

Could be collectors item


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Thirty two years old.


Serious question now..i am looking to buy my chef son a knifey type present.
If you want to sell them pm me with some details.
Feel free to ignore this question.


----------



## Profpointy (15 Sep 2020)

Profpointy said:


> I just grind a bit off ever now and again. I quite like having it there and it's no longer a nuisance



Like this


----------



## lucidone (15 Sep 2020)

> If these are really that old they are prob better than anything wusthoff makes today and could be worth some serious money...


@Eziemnaik - as a home gamer only I'd assumed that Wusthoff would still knock out a decent knife (I have some classic's from ~20 years ago which have served me well enough), when did it go wrong and what's the issue with them? Just interested!


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Sep 2020)

Fit and finish on lower lines has become questionable
At some point they changed their sharpening and started putting v shaped edge instead of convex, which is not best suited to steel they use
In any case almost everyone is moving towards harder alloys and they are stuck in the past.
The way I see it it is Victorinox level performance for a lot of money


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Sep 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Like this


Nice patina


----------



## lucidone (15 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Fit and finish on lower lines has become questionable
> At some point they changed their sharpening and started putting v shaped edge instead of convex, which is not best suited to steel they use
> In any case almost everyone is moving towards harder alloys and they are stuck in the past.
> The way I see it it is Victorinox level performance for a lot of money



Thanks for the reply - just nice to know these things. The only other chef's knife I would buy in my life (barring catastrophe) would be old, 12-14" and carbon steel .


----------



## Profpointy (15 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Fit and finish on lower lines has become questionable
> At some point they changed their sharpening and started putting v shaped edge instead of convex, which is not best suited to steel they use
> In any case almost everyone is moving towards harder alloys and they are stuck in the past.
> The way I see it it is Victorinox level performance for a lot of money



I bought a 6" Wustof Ikon recently - mmm, well 7 or 8 years ago. My Mrs wasn't keen on handling my big chopper! Anyhow, whilst I'm personally less keen on the balance of the Ikon shape - a bit handle heavy for me, bit more importantly despite being stainless it takes a good edge and is easy to sharpen. Fit and finish is spot on.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question now..i am looking to buy my chef son a knifey type present.
> If you want to sell them pm me with some details.
> Feel free to ignore this question.


Hello Dave. Thank you for the offer. I never realised that old Wusthofs were held in such high regard. I think I'll hang on to them and try and improve my sharpening skills. I would feel a bit guilty about flogging a wedding present from a friend, even if it is rather a long time ago.
All the best.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Hello Dave. Thank you for the offer. I never realised that old Wusthofs were held in such high regard. I think I'll hang on to them and try and improve my sharpening skills. I would feel a bit guilty about flogging a wedding present from a friend, even if it is rather a long time ago.
> All the best.


No problems. Thanks for the reply.
TBH I was a bit worried as I think those chef type guys like to choose their tools individually ie as per my post my son has just paid 300 smackers for one hand made knife .


----------



## Phaeton (16 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> He will not live longer than me. Guaranteed


Nor have the 3 before him


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2020)

My last lot were free


----------



## Phaeton (16 Sep 2020)

We were given a knife as a wedding present 38 years ago on 1st October, still going strong, well the knife is, I think it's only been thrown once in all that time.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We were given a knife as a wedding present 38 years ago on 1st October, still going strong, well the knife is, I think it's only been thrown once in all that time.


She missed.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Sep 2020)

F-in-L gave MrsA_T a set of Sabatier knives when we got married... they're in a box somewhere.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Sep 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> She missed.


Only just we had to replace the door


----------



## slowmotion (17 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Only just we had to replace the door







You are better than I was.


----------



## lucidone (17 Sep 2020)

Sure I've seen that one on Crimewatch!


----------



## SteveF (20 Sep 2020)

winjim said:


> A proper whetstone will give the best edge, but I find my Minosharp gives good enough results without needing the time or the skill.
> 
> You mentioned bread knives, I use a carving knife to cut bread, I find it much easier and neater.


Thanks for the Minosharp reference, looked it up and bought one, it's brought my old Global back to life where I was struggling to sharpen using other means...


----------



## mistyoptic (3 Oct 2020)

jayonabike said:


> The family clubbed together to get me some decent knives for my birthday back in July.
> They are flint & flame knives and I have an 8” chefs knife, 8” santoku and the carving set.
> Razor sharp and a joy to use.The chefs knife was £130, Santoku was £135 and the carving set £195
> View attachment 546625


We now have 4 F&F knives and absolutely love them. Bought a pair initially and then added more later. Keep a fantastic edge and beautiful balance. Edit 😳 actually five. Forgot the big one which is a different style from the same maker. Got it cheap(er) at a show


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2020)

With a good sharp knife you can stretch a tin of corned beef out for a fortnight


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

mistyoptic said:


> We now have 4 F&F knives and absolutely love them. Bought a pair initially and then added more later. Keep a fantastic edge and beautiful balance. Edit 😳 actually five. Forgot the big one which is a different style from the same maker. Got it cheap(er) at a show


Must say, they look nice. Blade shape maybe a bit exotic for me but very nice.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Oct 2020)

I have just purchased a few of these https://www.amefa.co.uk/richardson-sheffield/luxury-knives/midori.aspx for a frankly ridiculously cheap price. I am waiting for them to arrive to replace some very dull Pro Cook knives.


----------



## mistyoptic (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Must say, they look nice. Blade shape maybe a bit exotic for me but very nice.


Shaped for task I guess. From the top:
Cleaver
Santuko (excellent general purpose)
Filleting
Boning
Paring


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I have just purchased a few of these https://www.amefa.co.uk/richardson-sheffield/luxury-knives/midori.aspx for a frankly ridiculously cheap price. I am waiting for them to arrive to replace some very dull Pro Cook knives.


Can't see any prices on their site.....any link?


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can't see any prices on their site.....any link?



https://www.jtf.com/searchanise/result?q=Midori
I am not sure they have much left online.


----------



## cambsno (10 Oct 2020)

I rate Global knives. Got mine 14 years ago, and they are as good as new (when I remember to sharpen) - will last me another 30 years easily!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can't see any prices on their site.....any link?


https://www.firstireland.com/kitche...son-sheffield-midori-damascus-kitchen-knives/


----------



## Eziemnaik (10 Oct 2020)

That's rather expensive for VG10...

https://m.es.aliexpress.com/wholesale/gyuto-knife-vg10.html


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/3CxVAbgK5vM

I have decided to support cottage industry and got a Vietnamese knife
I like the coop idea, recycling of material, and I like the knife itself









Masaman curry for scale


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Oct 2020)

My father in law gave us £50 for Xmas a couple of years ago, and we brought a set of kitchen knives from M&S for £75, which is much more than we would normally spend. Good knives. But they need regular attention to keep a good edge on them...


----------



## straas (28 Oct 2020)

Some friends bought us an expensive japanese paring knife for our wedding. It's almost too good, so sits at the back of a display cabinet because we're worried about damaging it. (silly I know)

We bought this set a while back, but with a wooden block and black handles 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Richardson-Sheffield-R140MZK369K28-Kitchen-Knife/dp/B01GEGER5C/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=richardson+kyu&qid=1603881940&sr=8-3


pretty happy with it, does need fairly regular sharpening though.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2020)

straas said:


> Some friends bought us an expensive japanese paring knife for our wedding. It's almost too good, so sits at the back of a display cabinet because we're worried about damaging it. (silly I know)
> 
> We bought this set a while back, but with a wooden block and black handles
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Richardson-Sheffield-R140MZK369K28-Kitchen-Knife/dp/B01GEGER5C/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=richardson+kyu&qid=1603881940&sr=8-3
> ...



How do you sharpen them ??


----------



## straas (28 Oct 2020)

Something that looks very similar to this:


----------



## DCBassman (29 Oct 2020)




----------



## byegad (29 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheap and cheerdul for me. I have no intention of buying anything that will last longer than me.


The maxim buy cheap, buy often coms to mind. At 70, I'm not planning on croaking, but you know, plans change!


----------



## byegad (29 Oct 2020)

straas said:


> Something that looks very similar to this:
> View attachment 555006


Yes, we have one of these. My knives were a wedding present, so I suspect not expensive, but it keeps them properly sharp.
Lady Byegad, on the staff's day off, so annually, is renowned for taking a steak knife for every job! Which, having worked food preparation, drives me mad.
Seeing her try to chop onions would make grown men watching on CCTV weep. I can chop an onion before she's done more than remove the root and stem ends. 
I always use the appropriate knife, whereas after the first and last time I mentioned this too her I caught her trying to carve a roast with the bread knife!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Oct 2020)

Some of my knives are 30 years and still good as new. They were cheap in this context.


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 Nov 2020)

Pro tip re knife sharpness
There is no stain-free knife steel - it is stainless
Regular cleaning regime from carbon knives applies to stainless as well - wipe and dry as soon as used
Corrosion occurs very quickly and dulls the edge as badly as wear and rolling
Some worst foods include tomatoes, citrus fruits, acidic stuff in general

Wipe and dry as you go and knives will stay sharp for substantially longer


----------



## DCBassman (2 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Pro tip re knife sharpness
> There is no stain-free knife steel - it is stainless
> Regular cleaning regime from carbon knives applies to stainless as well - wipe and dry as soon as used
> Corrosion occurs very quickly and dulls the edge as badly as wear and rolling
> ...


I don't usually put mine in the dishwasher either.


----------

